# Moving to Singapore



## KevinKK (Jan 2, 2013)

Looking to purchase a TV set and a microwave. Please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you want to buy or sell ??


----------



## KevinKK (Jan 2, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> you want to buy or sell ??


Buy, got a TV?


----------



## dealsone (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi KevinKK, is it expensive in the marketplace? You ask for help online.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

I'd suggest TS to just walk down to just any electronic shop, there are a few larger ones, and some smaller ones.

For a simple reason, you'll get a warranty to get a new one, and I do not think it's too expensive here. I remember a 32' LED (or LCD?) TV was on sale for less than $400 and you'll get a 1 year warranty for that.

As for Microwave, it's even cheaper.


----------



## dealsone (Sep 17, 2013)

wesmant said:


> I'd suggest TS to just walk down to just any electronic shop, there are a few larger ones, and some smaller ones.
> 
> For a simple reason, you'll get a warranty to get a new one, and I do not think it's too expensive here. I remember a 32' LED (or LCD?) TV was on sale for less than $400 and you'll get a 1 year warranty for that.
> 
> As for Microwave, it's even cheaper.


Well wesmant, i agree with you hah.
KevinKK, just walk down to find any electronic shop, and you will choose the good enough TV or Microwave whatever you want.
The most important thing is that you can touch them first and try to use it. 
Secondly, promise the warranty is also important to you when you buy it.
Thirdly, save shipping cost. Because it's a little big and heavy, you need to pay more money if you shopping online.
Finally, you can take a pic send to your wife and ask for kiss!


----------



## wuiwui (Aug 13, 2013)

Just buy it in Singapore. Electronics are not expensive.


----------



## KevinKK (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks all for wonderful advises, I'll get new ones instead. 

Another unrelated question, my parents will be living with me, they are close to 80 but in excellent health condition, I want to get them a health insurance however just in case anything happens, any good insurance package you guys can recommend? They have been granted LTVP.


----------



## asublimepizza (Sep 5, 2013)

Mustafa for electronic products, as well as commoner garden variety of shops.

Health coverage, ask insurance companies and private health care on policies they have.


Good to Know list, especially as Singapore has no real ombudsman, only in legal form without substance.

- Regulation on Insurers
Types of Institutions > Insurance > Insurance Companies
- Medical insurance
Health & Medical Insurance in Singapore
- Healthcare general primer
Singapore Healthcare Guide for Newcomers | Public & Private Healthcare System in Singapore
- Insurers, general listing
Singapore Insurance Companies Listings | Contact Numbers | Addresses
- Government approved insurers that need to be accountable to the government. This might be a place to start, since they require a particular scrutiny above commercial peer scrutiny.
Medisave-approved Insurance | Ministry of Health

General word of advice, American style insurers try to find excuses on genuine pay outs, for that matter, while they may give better pay coverage, it is if they do at all. 

Traditional insurers tend to pay out with substantive evidence of hospital bills and not beat around the bush. 

Singapore being nearer North America than United Kingdom, it is adjusting and loosing good old fashion common sense in favour of legalism. Something to be aware of, especially where insurers play the game of not paying out at all or making claims difficult.

As with all insurers, the older one gets, the more expensive it is.

I would suggest looking into a Travel Insurance and see how that works out before coming out here and finding one from another country to cover entry into said country. This is a stop-gap measure as most Travel insurance do not cover more than one month, maybe 3 months at most.

Do enquire through your school and local government which you may be entitled to. BUPA is quite world wide but expensive if not used.

I recall several years back, foreigners on various passes were given similar healthcare benefits as a Singapore citizen ( without the tax and indirect tax considerations, which lead to a Bru-haha of having citizens pay for foreigner's health care, despite not paying tax or having the choice of paying tax at a beneficial position, as a Resident or Non-Resident, etc. )


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

asublimepizza said:


> I recall several years back, foreigners on various passes were given similar healthcare benefits as a Singapore citizen ( without the tax and indirect tax considerations, which lead to a Bru-haha of having citizens pay for foreigner's health care, despite not paying tax or having the choice of paying tax at a beneficial position, as a Resident or Non-Resident, etc. )


Foreigners never got the same subsidy as locals .. and I mean those on EP/Work Pass.

they used to get, say for example - Citizens / PR get 75%, EP holders / WP holders got 50 % off

Now it is Citizens get 75% off, PRs get 50% off, EP holders get 10% off 

Above, for example, to show the comparison .. 

And there was never FREE HEALTHCARE in Singapore, for locals or Foreigners ..


----------

